# B13



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

ignore the idiot in the pictures and try to focus on the car please. i know i will probably get hell for the hoodscoop but so far everyone who has seen it has said they like it.
http://www.angelfire.com/empire/se-r/

jorge


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Nah bro, I have no problem with that particular scoop. Your Classic is slick 'n' clean. Nice job on the mods, too. Keep it up!


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*the hood scopp*

ok where did u get it and how did u put it on? im thinking of adding to the front my subaru wrx '99 converted sentra hood


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

Yo the scoop is nice.I tried somthing similar but I don't think it's as good. Keep up the good clean work.www.geocities.com/toy94nissan


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

i was lucky to find it on ebay and the thing was already painted black. just used a 3 inch air powered cutter and aut the hood accordingly. slid it right in and thats all she wrote folks. i just my my tsusur headlights today so i will have mor pics after i get some time to put em on

jr


----------

